# Best Friends



## -EJ (Oct 6, 2009)

I had these handy and thought to share...

Big Al and the tortoise chicks... sounds like a good singing group...






...Let me tell ya bout my beeeeest friend...




(you need to vote on this one)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 6, 2009)

Why am I thinking that you just used this excuse to show off 3 beautiful girls??? Are they your daughters?


----------



## -EJ (Oct 6, 2009)

Only one is... 

... and you are right.

...but you gotta admit the tortoise is good looking too...



maggie3fan said:


> Why am I thinking that you just used this excuse to show off 3 beautiful girls??? Are they your daughters?


----------



## Candy (Oct 6, 2009)

Are those both Sulcata's? I love the one on the right it looks like he/she is smiling.


----------



## -EJ (Oct 6, 2009)

The one on the right is a Sulcata the one on the left is an Aldabra.



Candy said:


> Are those both Sulcata's? I love the one on the right it looks like he/she is smiling.


----------



## Candy (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they both males?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Even though the tortoise buds is an excellent photo, it was the first shot that made my jaw drop...are Sulcatas really that BIG? The girls supply the scale to emphasize the sheer size of that guy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm guessing that the Aldab is a teenager maybe 20. He's not that big. Girl in the middle is daughter, on the right is wife...am I close?


----------



## -EJ (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a young Aldabra...

These are Sulcatas...







Stephanie Logan said:


> Even though the tortoise buds is an excellent photo, it was the first shot that made my jaw drop...are Sulcatas really that BIG? The girls supply the scale to emphasize the sheer size of that guy!




Yes they are.



Candy said:


> Are they both males?




I so hope you are joking...

The Aldabra is about 10 years old (mazuri)... 140lbs. 1/4 adult size.

Far right is daughter... same as with the Sulcatas in the hole.



maggie3fan said:


> I'm guessing that the Aldab is a teenager maybe 20. He's not that big. Girl in the middle is daughter, on the right is wife...am I close?


----------



## adammatthew431 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Dear.

The picture are really nice and tortoise is looks awesome.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isa (Oct 7, 2009)

Beautiful pics  Sulcatas and Aldabras are amazing and beautiful reptiles 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 7, 2009)

Ed, I was hoping you'd post some new photos - always impressive tortoises. Lovely daughter too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Oct 7, 2009)

-EJ said:


>



very cute


----------



## Livingstone (Oct 7, 2009)

-EJ said:


>



I was looking at this picture, thinking wow deja vu? Where have I seen that before, then I realized you are the author for one of the reptile care books I own. Thanks for the book. Great information, great photo.
I hope my sulcata grows that well.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 7, 2009)

Now those pictures Yvonne (Maggie?) posted of half a day's Sulcata poop take on their own "scale", so to speak. Marvelous creatures, indeed!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2009)

Look at how interested they are in the girl in their burrow. They are such inquisitive animals, so nosy. And these are smooth and beautiful...great job Ed!


----------



## -EJ (Oct 7, 2009)

They belong to a friend of mine in SoCal.

The reason my daughter has the right arm pulled in was because they were on the move and moving fast. I was able to get off one shot before it got interesting and my daughter bolted. I was proud she did it for me because she is not an animal person and that had to have been scary. Oh... they were going in for the red shirt... mmmmmmm... strawberry... BIG strawberry.



maggie3fan said:


> Look at how interested they are in the girl in their burrow. They are such inquisitive animals, so nosy. And these are smooth and beautiful...great job Ed!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a great picture


----------



## Stazz (Oct 7, 2009)

Hahahahaha big strawberry! Thats quite funny ! They are such beautiful torts. Ahhh one day I shall have either or, or both  And your daughter is lovely! Both of them hehe


----------

